# Porsche intake manifold



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

was wondering if this is a direct bolt on for a 2007 passat motor? or is this Porsche intake manifold like the newer 2008+ style.

would it even be possible to run on a early 3.6? thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

First off, this appears to be a two-piece manifold. But I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you'll need to pick up the lower manifold as well. Unsure about the electronics. 

Admittedly I'm guessing based on seeing this engine in person a couple times, and also because this manifold was used in 2009 MY...which would suggest it's 2-piece design. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*V-tec Killa*



apizzaparty said:


> was wondering if this is a direct bolt on for a 2007 passat motor? or is this Porsche intake manifold like the newer 2008+ style.
> 
> would it even be possible to run on a early 3.6? thanks


I second this question and would like to get more info on the manifold plus i love the look and would like to keep my air intake running on its factory side of my mk2 with this swap


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

It's one piece.

Porsche.










Passat.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Eric D said:


> It's one piece.
> 
> Porsche.


I'd like to see the top of that Porsche cover. It's possible that manifold is bolted to the lower (in that pic). My 2 piece:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

nater said:


> I'd like to see the top of that Porsche cover. It's possible that manifold is bolted to the lower (in that pic). My 2 piece:


It's the same intake manifold as the Mk3 pic above.
http://pawlikautomotive.com/2015/08/2011-porsche-cayenne-valve-cover-gasket-replacement/


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

This is an old post but I'm coming across this now, I bought the Porsche intake manifold but the intake is on the other side. Was anyone able to do this swap on a Passat? And what did you do about the intake without restricting airflow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

VWBKYM said:


> This is an old post but I'm coming across this now, I bought the Porsche intake manifold but the intake is on the other side. Was anyone able to do this swap on a Passat? And what did you do about the intake without restricting airflow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think anybody has completed this swap, at least not who's on here to talk about it. Yes, the throttle body is on passenger side vs drivers side on Passat. 
You could get the TB and have a cone filter/MAF housing made so that you could stuff it in on that side? Wondering if there's even room for it.


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

nater said:


> I don't think anybody has completed this swap, at least not who's on here to talk about it. Yes, the throttle body is on passenger side vs drivers side on Passat.
> You could get the TB and have a cone filter/MAF housing made so that you could stuff it in on that side? Wondering if there's even room for it.


You'd have to re-route some items but I think it can be done. If I ever get to complete this I'll post it on here


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

Not much space on the passenger side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

VWBKYM said:


> Not much space on the passenger side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say pretty much ZERO space. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill hondas On my day off!!*

Well it would work for me in my Mk2 i just wanna make sure the passat 3.6 throttle body bolts straight up with out any mods to that intake


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

Bearvr6 said:


> Well it would work for me in my Mk2 i just wanna make sure the passat 3.6 throttle body bolts straight up with out any mods to that intake


Not sure, haven't got a chance to fit it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill hondas On my day off!!*

Ok well keep us posted and does any one know whos red mk3 that is with the Porsche intake in the pic's cause im sure he could help some of use the answers we need :banghead:


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill hondas For Fun!!*

Us with the answers we need? Sorry on my bad spelling :facepalm:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I've been doing some research and here are some pics to give you a better idea:










Here is a Porsche intake mounted in what looks like a Corrado:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Clears the hood? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Those aren't my Corrado pictures so I can't say for certain but would say yes considering that Corrado picture is as a car show and it has a hood bolted on.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

G60ING said:


> Those aren't my Corrado pictures so I can't say for certain but would say yes considering that Corrado picture is as a car show and it has a hood bolted on.


It looks like it sits "high", doesn't it? I agree with your logic of the pic. It's got to fit by the looks of it. 
:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

nater said:


> Clears the hood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this in a mk2 last week and it definitely clears the hood with no issues. One thing I did learn is that the Passat throttle doesn't fit perfectly, you'd need an adapter or flange. Or you can just use the Porsche one. However, the Passat one is larger.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

Are there cam differences between these motors? Because some of those manifolds look equal length and some have staggered runners to compensate for the front and rear banks.

Is this like the MKIV 12 valves where the compensation was in the cams?


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

G60ING said:


> I've been doing some research and here are some pics to give you a better idea:


I made that adapter plate for a mk4 car. There will be no room on a mk2, mk3, corado to run the TB on the manifold. You'd need an elbow of some kind first.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I just found this picture:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Working on a friend's 3.6 and here are some of the bits you need besides the intake manifold itself:

Shackle/bracket for mounting the manifold:
955-1044-305-00 03H-103-392

















Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield Bracket:
955-110-228-10 03H-133-228-A

























Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield:
955-111-215-00 03H-253-035-R


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Access to the tensioner isn’t simple










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Great new pics man!
But a question...
Aside from this saying “Porsche” on it and being a “swap” (a cool one admittedly), are there any ACTUAL benefits to using this manifold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Being able to attend a PCA event and causing people get frustrated. 

Personally I dislike it, I’m installing it on a friends car and it only add a complications.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

So if you had a hood like this on your MK2, and the 3.6 from the CC behind it, with the Cayenne intake you could have an air intake box right under the vents in the hood. :laugh: Seriously, the Porsche engine even in US trim was always 300hp. Does the intake play a part?? I need one of these and all the little knack knicks if anyone has them.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I doubt it plays a role in the 300, it’s a tuning thing and I’ve been told by people that worked for VW that it has always been under rated.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

A good wrench buddy in the biz for years specializing in Porsche and euros tells me the early Cayenne 3.6 was kinda slow-hum but the 2012+ was noticeably improved while the rated numbers remained unchanged.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

DbilasTDI said:


> A good wrench buddy in the biz for years specializing in Porsche and euros tells me the early Cayenne 3.6 was kinda slow-hum but the 2012+ was noticeably improved while the rated numbers remained unchanged.


This was when the exhaust ports got larger, and started using the forged crank. 

VW did the same with the Touareg and Passat and the published numbers never changed. The didn’t want to recertify the engines. 

I think the Passat/Touareg Engines were underrated numbers because they also had the same/similar engines in the cayenne and Q7.


----------

